# Need advice on trapping mink!



## watertrapper87 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good to hear you got one landen


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

landenh said:


> Well it payed off! Went and checked traps today and had a mink in one of my 110s!! Nice sized male!! I'd put a picture up but don't know how:sad:


 
Here you go:


----------



## landenh (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks! it had some little white egg shaped things on its fur, any idea what they are??


----------



## just grillin (Dec 16, 2009)

most likely ticks


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

Way to go!


Sounds like you got him on his first time back. How did you finally get your traps set up (did you use a cubby) and did you use any thing for bait?


c hartman


----------



## landenh (Jan 3, 2013)

Actually, I didn't use any bait or a cubby, lol i just used the holes that they had already had there and set up the connys on the holes! I was shocked when i found it because the trap had been submerged in water since the water rose like 3 inches from snow/ice melting. The owner of the pond said he saw another mink out there that same morning!! Judging by how stiff he was when i found him, id say i caught him around 2 or 3 in the morning? 22 inches long though!


----------

